# Youssen Fisheries...



## albertsdottir67 (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone ever hear of Youssen Fisheries. Would have been based around Boston, MA, USA in the 40's? thanks.


----------



## albertsdottir67 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Ok...I was corrected.*

It is/was Usen Fisheries. Anyone know anything? Thanks.


----------

